# any one have a goat harness??



## goatlover (Mar 7, 2009)

anyone were's a good place to get a goat harness :? ?? i



antonia
:horse:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes I would like to know also. We need it to fit a nubian


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Hoegger's goat supply has some really nice ones...kind of on the expensive side, but well worth it.

There used to be someone on here that made them, I think...not sure what happened to him...??


----------



## DW Farms (Oct 5, 2007)

I make harness for goats. Check out my website for some pictures. Iff you have any questions just email me!

Thanks
Adam
http://workinggoats.tripod.com


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

how much $ for your harnesses dw farms?


----------

